# Adding to Grappling?



## Kevdak (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello. I do Judo and Japanese Jiu-Jutsu, and I am looking to learn a bit of striking. What would be a good style of Karate to complement my Judo and Jiu-Jutsu? I am interested in Shorin-Ryu on a fact that it is the only style where I live, and have been told that there are many things in common. All comments will be helpful.


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 9, 2007)

Speaking for myself, I`ve found Wado Ryu and JuJutsu to be a good mix.

Shorin Ryu could be easily added to JuJustu and Judo, or it could require a LOT of work. There are many branches of Shorin Ryu not to mention JuJutsu. I`d check it out.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 9, 2007)

A good Shorin Ryu school will teaching nage-waza, kyusho-waza, shimi-waza, and other grappling along with striking portion also so I would say it would be a good mix for you.  Do you have a link to the school's website?


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been studying kobayashi Shorin Ryu for about 7 months, and I think it would be a good mix. My dojo offers grappling one hour a week in which we learn some Judo. So based on what I've seen, I think Shorin Ryu would be a good addition to your other training.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Jul 9, 2007)

I think any style that focuses on punching would complement Judo and JJJ.  Just remember stance!  In Judo, you put your strong side forward (right handers have their right foot forward, and vica versa) Don't learn a completely different stance from what you are doing now!  Integrate what you already know and what you are about to learn.  

In boxing or kickboxing, you put your weak side forward, so that you'll have more space and therefore more momentum when you punch with the strong side (which is behind).


----------



## chinto (Jul 9, 2007)

Kevdak said:


> Hello. I do Judo and Japanese Jiu-Jutsu, and I am looking to learn a bit of striking. What would be a good style of Karate to complement my Judo and Jiu-Jutsu? I am interested in Shorin-Ryu on a fact that it is the only style where I live, and have been told that there are many things in common. All comments will be helpful.


 

most of the okinawan styles will work with what you do. I know that the main branches of shorin ryu will work very well with what you train in. my style of shorin ryu  teaches throws, locks, brakes and traps as part of the system and allways has.  ( shobayashi shorin ryu is the systems name) so if you have a dojo near you tht teaches it I ould sugest you look into their class. but kobayashi and matsubayashi would be good choices as well.  less so the matsumura seito and kenshankan ( similer and from matsumura seito) would be a less good choice as they tend to prefer not to graple if they can help it.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 9, 2007)

Matsumura Seito and Kenshinkan both have grappling in the system.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 9, 2007)

NDNgirl4ever said:


> I've been studying kobayashi Shorin Ryu for about 7 months, and I think it would be a good mix. My dojo offers grappling one hour a week in which we learn some Judo. So based on what I've seen, I think Shorin Ryu would be a good addition to your other training.


What branch of Kobayashi Shorin Ryu do you train in?  Does your dojo have a website?


----------



## chinto (Jul 9, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> Matsumura Seito and Kenshinkan both have grappling in the system.


 
yes they have some, but at least years ago when i was a matsumura seito student i was told it was considerd to be undesirable to graple if it could be avoided at all. so they did not at least in that dojo emphisize the grapling at all.  perhaps that was just that particuler sensei's take or what have you. but he was a direct student of master sohan sokan and of fusei kisei.


----------



## chinto (Jul 9, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> What branch of Kobayashi Shorin Ryu do you train in? Does your dojo have a website?


i am not a kobayashi shorin ryu studnet but a student of shobayashi shorin ryu. and no our dojo does not have a web site. but there are some shobayashi shorin ryu dojos that do have a web site.  Kyoshi Gould has one and so do some others.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 9, 2007)

chinto said:


> yes they have some, but at least years ago when i was a matsumura seito student i was told it was considerd to be undesirable to graple if it could be avoided at all. so they did not at least in that dojo emphisize the grapling at all. perhaps that was just that particuler sensei's take or what have you. but he was a direct student of master sohan sokan and of fusei kisei.


I am affiliated with someone who is also a direct student of Fusei Kise and he and I have had these discussions thats why I mentioned it.  Seifuku Nitta is also a Matsumura Seito Karate-Ka who is ranked as 10th Dan / Hanshi and the teaches a lot of grappling type techniques and tuite.



chinto said:


> i am not a kobayashi shorin ryu studnet but a student of shobayashi shorin ryu. and no our dojo does not have a web site. but there are some shobayashi shorin ryu dojos that do have a web site. Kyoshi Gould has one and so do some others.


I know your not I was asking someone else.  Thank you for letting me know though, I like seeing different websites.


----------



## chinto (Jul 9, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I am affiliated with someone who is also a direct student of Fusei Kise and he and I have had these discussions thats why I mentioned it. Seifuku Nitta is also a Matsumura Seito Karate-Ka who is ranked as 10th Dan / Hanshi and the teaches a lot of grappling type techniques and tuite.
> 
> 
> I know your not I was asking someone else. Thank you for letting me know though, I like seeing different websites.


 

ok  cool, and sorry missunderstood and thought you were asking me on that last.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 10, 2007)

chinto said:


> ok cool, and sorry missunderstood and thought you were asking me on that last.


No worries I probably eventually would have anyway.


----------



## Zero (Jul 10, 2007)

Kevdav; from my own experience my club is goju ryu okinawan karate which has a mix of hard - striking - and soft - evasion/grappling/takedowns - which mixes well with most wrestling/submission systems.  Our club also trains in jujitsu and I find this complements the strike training.

But if you're primarily an experienced judo and jujitsu practicitioner why be interested in a karate style or other striking style that has grapppling components? Why not focus on a style or a side of a style purely for its striking - kicking/punching etc - techniques.  I take it this is what you need to build on and not grappling etc which you are already trained in.  Anyway I take your point that in your location you may be seriously limited by what is avaiulable.

My own experience and opinion is that as long as you are open minded and of moderate-good physical ability then most fighting styles are interchangeable and there is no problem with flowing from one to another and taking the skill/technique sets you are interested in from a variety of MAs.  When I fight in freestyle I use judo and jutitsu for takedowns, jujitsu and bjj for submissions, karate and boxing for striking and muay thai leg attacks.  Mixing it up is where the fun and challenge is and it's great to hear a judo guy interested in learning something else of a striking related nature!!


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 10, 2007)

If you start practising Karate under a good instructor you should find there is grappling in every Kata to practise. I wouldn't say a particular style is better then the other, but it all depends on what you have in the area. Alot of Karateka just punch/block/kick all their lives and thats all they teach.


----------



## chinto (Jul 16, 2007)

truth_seeker87 said:


> If you start practising Karate under a good instructor you should find there is grappling in every Kata to practise. I wouldn't say a particular style is better then the other, but it all depends on what you have in the area. Alot of Karateka just punch/block/kick all their lives and thats all they teach.


 

yep truth.. there are a lot out there like that who dont teach the grapling or locks and things that are in the kata. I think they were not tought how to brake down kata for bunkai and to look beyond the very basic block, punch and kick techniques ...


----------

